# CPC-A Coder in Detroit Metro area



## yaya (Feb 17, 2011)

I am a new coder looking for paid or unpaid job experience in the Detroit Metro area.  Please email me at celialikens@yahoo.com if interested and I will foward my resume. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iconma (Apr 9, 2015)

*Medical Coding Analyst Needed in Southfield, MI*

Hi Yaya,
I am currently hiring for the position below:

Please contact me at ladonna@iconma.com with your resume or call 248-878-4816.  Thanks!

Medical Coding Analyst

Location: Southfield, MI
Duration: 8-9 months

Description:
Requesting Dept:  Star Hedis
- ICD 9 guidelines and knowledge about medical record review.
- Basic Computer Knowledge (Microsoft Word, Excel and Access a Plus).
- Extremely organized and detail orientated.

Responsible for reviewing medical records and/or Electronic Medical Record (EMR) for appropriate Evaluation and Management services.  Other related skills may be required to perform this job.

Qualifications: 
Associate degree or two years college credits required. Registered Health Information Technician (RHIT), Certified Coding Specialist (CCS) required. One year experience working with Evaluation and Management guidelines required. Please see job description for a more thorough listing of requirements for this position.

Education Level: Two Years College

Years Experience: 1

Other Skills:
Hedis knowledge  and Clinical coding experience is a plus.


----------

